# Wichita Falls



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## Belinda D (Apr 20, 2010)

Good Luck to the Rock River Retriever gang.


----------



## Belinda D (Apr 20, 2010)

Any news yet????


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Open is a quad with an out of order flyer. Derby is to the third. All I know. 

Aaron


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Derby is to the third. All I know.
> 
> Aaron


Thanks Aaron,

Anyone have call backs by chance?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Any thing hap pen ing do wn ther?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby results:

1st - #7
2nd - #9
3rd - #2
4th - #1

RJ - #4
Jam - #6


Open has 17 dogs left to run in the morning, resuming at 8am. Amateur starts at 8am, Q starts at 9am.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Derby Results:

1. Martha Russell

2. Tim Milligan- Sadie

3. Scott Dewey

4. Robbie Bickley- Manny

Way to go everyone!!! Especially to Sadie, Tim and Mike for making the derby list!!!! Sadie is the second one in the Buck x Leica litter to make the derby list!!!! Way to go Sadie!!!!!!

Congratz!!!!!


Aaron*


----------



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats Tim, made the derby list. I think she has finished the last 5 and placed in the 3. Got the repeats in the oven. Excellent breeding!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Anything on the open?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Manny.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Way to go Tim! Good luke in the Open & Qual!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

How about good "luck"!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Amateur - first series a triple finished 66 dogs and 31 dogs back to double land blind
5 6 12 14 17 18 19 20 21 22 24 26 29 30 34 35 37 39 41 45 47 48 50 52 54 55 56 59 60 64 66 Hope that's right and good luck to all.


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2010)

Qual. 10 back to 4th in the morning. Sorry no numbers


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any call back dog numbers for Qual and/or Open??


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

1st in derby*...Fenway's Triple Crown* O/Martha Russell

This is two firsts back to back. This pup is from the repeat breeding of the litter *T-Bone* is from...Good genes



.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Am to water marks 12 dogs 6- Rainey /Boley 21 Bullet/Hurst 24 HOmer/Piland 30 Maggie/Molthan 34 Yukon/Sweikert 47 Morey/ Rose inBloom 48 Gracie/ Sylvia 56 Skeeter/Robby B 59 Anna/ Ken 60 Abby/ Steve or Jan? 64 Doc/ S Scott 66 Rider/Sydney G A pretty accomplished gathering to be sure... good luck to all!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qualifying results

1st - 11
2nd - 8
3rd - 1
4th - 17

RJ - 21

Jam - 4,6,23


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Otis & Manny.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Any news from the Open?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go, Rob and Otis, and John and Alex!!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Nothing from the open since Friday.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Open results:

1. Dewey and Maizey
2. Hurst and Bullet
3. Dewey and Rumor
4. Bridges and Marley
RJ Bridges and Rush

3 Jams

Edwards and Piper
Gunzer and Josie
One more I'm forgetting!

Congrats to all who placed and finished. I enjoyed the chance to watch some excellent dog work on beautiful grounds with beautiful weather and an awesome co-judge. 

Thanks to the WFRC and Charles for a fun weekend!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur

1st - Anna/Ken Robbins
2nd - Bullet/Dan Hurst
3rd - Rainey/Mike Boley
4th - Rider/ Sydney Gargrave

RJ - Morey/Rosenblum

Jams - ???


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Congrats to Bullet = believe that's a title weekend !!!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

OH MY DAN AND BULLETT HAD A GREAT WEEKEND. WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Big congrats to Dan Hurst and new AFC Bullet for 2nd in both open and Am.

Congrats to Mike Boley getting some color!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Marley, Rush, & Morey.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

AFC Robber's Stray Bullet. That sure sounds nice!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Bullet and Dan HURST on the polish double header.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Congrats to Bullet and Dan HURST on the polish double header.


Congrats to you Mike and Rainey!!! Little "Rainey Jane"... What a long way you've come!

I knew you both when.... ;-)

Angie


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats Mike Boley and Rainey. That's a great way to start the year.


----------



## stevebpenny (Nov 10, 2009)

Congratulations to two great guys, Dan Hurst and Mike Boley.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

YEAH Mike!
YEAH Rainey!

I owe you a Margarita.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

congrats to Scott Dewey on his win with Maisey & owner Bernie Zylstra 

and with the3rd with Rumor /owner Steve Robben.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to Bullet on the double redder!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Big thanks to the judges and workers. WFRC puts on a great trial. Congrats to all who placed. Great test and awesome dog work.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Kudos to everybody who got out there and competed. 

Big congrats to Mike Boley and Dan Hurst, along with everyone else who finished and placed.

That damn Bullet is going to be a nightmare for years and years.


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to Dan and AFC Bullet!!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Rob Erhardt on a great Qual - 1st with Otis, RJ with Doc, and JAM with Tiger. Congrats also to John Robinson and Alex on their Q 3rd place.


----------



## Dan Hurst (Nov 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Ken and Anna, they ran an outstanding Trial!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all! What a weekend for Rock River and way to go Mike and Dan as well!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Dan and AFC Bullet! Kudos to Mike and Rainey for the 3rd!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

CONGRATS Dan on Bullets tiltle! Ken and Anna for the win, Mike Boley for picking up a point. Nice work for Texas dogs;-)


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Ken, Dan, Mike, Sidney, and to all
Who finished! Especially Dan on the title and 
2nd in the open. Mike had a really nice job
With the test dog! A fun trial with really nice
People and a lot of great dogs!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Tim West said:


> Congrats Dan and AFC Bullet! Kudos to Mike and Rainey for the 3rd!


Congrats guys!!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Tim, Mike and Sadie on the second and making the derby list!!!


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Congrats Dan on Bullet's AFC!!! Way to go! Was good to see you! 

Congrats to Mr. Boley and Rainy!!!! 

And to our good friend Mr. Robbins for Anna's first which qualified her for the National!! She did run and awesome trial for him, Anna Style!!!!

And to our friend, Sydney for Rider's 4th place! It was good seeing you again!!


----------

